# Proverb contest



## Sarde (Jan 30, 2004)

Alright, the idea is that we pick one of the peoples of Middle-earth and then come up with proverbs they might use (they could be, but don't have to be, inspired by real-world proverbs). Of course we need a jury. I volunteer to be the head of the jury.  Anyone else wants to be part of the jury? Three members will do. Needless to say, the members of the jury are not allowed to be part of the contest. They are however allowed to take part hors concours if they have a really great idea.

How about we start with Hobbits and let it last for, say, two weeks (is that enough or should it be more?) and after two weeks we decide who had the funniest, most interesting, original, weird etc. proverb. The winner gets to pick the next race.

Good idea?

If y'all like the idea, can this be a sticky thread?


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 30, 2004)

i think this is a good idea. Sounds fun.
Can i also be one of the Jury?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 30, 2004)

If this thread gets going I'll be the third jury.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 30, 2004)

that the Jury sorted! now we just meen some people to play the game!


----------



## Sarde (Jan 30, 2004)

Perhaps we should start by thinking up some examples ourselves. I'm gonna work on this. Since English is not my mother's tongue, I don't know a whole lot of English proverbs, but I'll just go find some English proverb website and try to come up with some Hobbit proverbs....


Okay, here goes... They're not gonna be very funny or anything, but I invite anyone and everyone to come up with better ones!

"A Hobbit's place is in the home."
"All roads lead to the Shire."
"Bad news travels with a wizard."
"Don't go near the water until you learn how to swim." (I didn't even have to change that one)
"Every family has a Sackville-Baggins in the cupboard."
"Fools rush where Hobbits fear to tread."
"Keep your mouth open and your ears shut."
"Food is the best medicine."
"Food makes the world go round."
"Adventures are the root of all evil."
"Nothing is certain but death and the mail."
"Nothing ventured, everything gained."
"Old Hobbits die hard."
"The best things in life are... food, ale and pipeweed, and they ain't free!"
"The first step out of the Shire is the hardest." (That one's for Sam! )
"The grass is always greener on my side of the fence."
"There's no fool like a Took fool."

Alright, I hope that's enough to inspire some people to improve on them and take part in our game!


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 30, 2004)

"An orc a day keeps the blues away." -- ancient Arnorian proverb


----------



## Sarde (Jan 30, 2004)

But we are doing Hobbit proverbs now! Please read the contest rules! You'll have to wait till it's the Arnorians' turn. 

By the way, since it is my contest, which means that I get to make up the rules, I have, in my infinite wisdom, decided that the closing day for the HOBBIT PROVERB CONTEST will be:

***February 15, 2004***

That means you get to post Hobbbit proverbs up until and including February 15!

If we don't have any entries by then, we will postpone the closing day. 

All other members of the jury agree with me by default.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay...Hobbit Proverbs...

Let the sleeping Hobbits lie...(literally)

Not many things in the world can drive a Hobbit from his home.
- Usually it takes a preciousss, ringwraiths and an army of orcs...

Courageous Hobbit: My bite is worse than my bark!

There's no place like Hobbiton!

Gandalf is Hobbit's best friend!

You know it's Doomsday when an elf, dwarf and a hobbit walk together..

Hobbit is allways distracted with these three: food, ale and pipeweed!

To see Mordor and Live!

Hobbits' slogan allways to be remembered: size does not matter!
(the same goes with the dwarfs..)

There's no business like Frodo's..


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, sorry. However, the rules were not clear, nor was it apparent that they were rules. You said, "but I'll just go find some English proverb website and try to come up with some Hobbit proverbs....", which tells me that _you_ were going to come up with some Hobbit proverbs, not that we all were supposed to come up with Hobbit proverbs. But, as you said, it's your thread, you're the rule maker, so your word is law. 

Therefore...I'll try to come up with a Hobbit proverb.

"An apple a day keeps the orcs away." --ancient Hobbit proverb.

 
Sounds more like something a Hobbit would say.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 31, 2004)

jimmyboy said:


> Ah, sorry. However, the rules were not clear, nor was it apparent that they were rules. You said, "but I'll just go find some English proverb website and try to come up with some Hobbit proverbs....", which tells me that _you_ were going to come up with some Hobbit proverbs, not that we all were supposed to come up with Hobbit proverbs.



I said this in the first post: "_How about we start with Hobbits_ and let it last for, say, two weeks (is that enough or should it be more?) and after two weeks we decide who had the funniest, most interesting, original, weird etc. proverb. _The winner gets to pick the next race_."

So, if you win, you can pick the Arnorians if you like.

I hope there will be more contestants than just you two!

Guys, Gandalf White, celebdraug, how do we get more people to join in? We need to make propaganda for this contest!


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 31, 2004)

> said this in the first post: "How about we start with Hobbits and let it last for, say, two weeks (is that enough or should it be more?)


Well obviously I can't read, so yes there should be more. How about some audio to go along with it, OK?


----------



## grendel (Jan 31, 2004)

There's more than one way to skin a coney...
A Took in the hand is worth two in the bush...
Where there's a will... there's a Sackville-Baggins waiting to contest it...
Let gleaming rings lie...


----------



## Sarde (Jan 31, 2004)

jimmyboy said:


> Well obviously I can't read, so yes there should be more. How about some audio to go along with it, OK?



The part between brackets was not a comment towards you, it was part of the quote. It was about whether two weeks is enough or whether it should be longer. I wouldn't say such a insulting thing!  Or were you just joking?



I keep feeling the urge to react to some of the proverbs saying that I really like them, but as a member of the jury I guess I should not state my preferences.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 31, 2004)

Just a quick thought.

Stand not between a Hobbit and the Dinner Table!!!


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 2, 2004)

Sarde said:


> Guys, Gandalf White, celebdraug, how do we get more people to join in? We need to make propaganda for this contest!



I would suggest putting it in our siggies...*BOLD COLORS*, of course...


----------



## Sarde (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh yes, I am going to do that!


----------

